
I replaced my oven with a waffle maker, and you should too - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/i-replaced-my-oven-with-a-waffle-maker-and-you-should-too/
======
yoz-y
How do I put a whole chicken in a waffle maker?

~~~
Rannath
Hammer.

